# New user, New Archer, New Hunter, New Bow, no idea! Need help :)



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* Tyler.*














.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## pokem (Apr 27, 2015)

Google the specs or owners manual for your bow. It well have info on draw length adjustment and weight adjustment. Some bows need draw length specific modules to adjust draw length.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I would talk with the person who sold you the bow and see if he can get his son to give you some hands on pointers. The draw weight draw length should be posted on the label. Cabelas should have been able to check the draw weight and draw length and if possible depending on the bow specs, lower the poundage for you. If you have a Mom and Pop archery shop near you, specially one that is an authorized Martin dealer. I would go to them.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Welcome to AT.

Heres the manual for your bow. http://www.martinarchery.com/manuals/2012_Martin_Compound_Manual.pdf

And Heres a bow shop to go to.

*North Pro Sports 211 103 St E, Saskatoon, SK S7N 1Y8, Canada +1 306-249-1991* ... it appears they are a martin dealer and should be able to get you set up!


----------



## mjl0912 (Aug 5, 2014)

Your bow is not old, per se. It is likely a 2013 based on the green limb pivot. It is a very nice and very accurate bow that pulls back smoothly and an 80% let down at full draw. 

The Fury cam is draw length adjustable without a bow press and please second-guess the Cabellas guy about the draw length because, through personal experience, you'll start cutting through the bowstring if you draw it too long. It works best drawn a little short so have a pro adjust your length then use the draw stop to back it down a half inch or so. The pro should also be able to help you paper tune the bow but it likely won't need much adjustment. Mine shot 3 inch groups at 50 yards straight out of the box.


----------



## andythilo (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome


----------

